# Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

*Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Hi zusammen

In Kopenhagen (Dänemark) eröffnet der erste Supermarkt der fast ausschliesslich abgelaufene Lebensmittel verkauft, selten auch solche die nicht abgelaufen sind aber eine beschädigte Verpackung haben. Die Lebensmittel werden von den Supermärkten Kostenlos zu Verfügung gestellt weil sich die Unternehmen so mit auch Kosten für die Entsorgung sparen und ihr Image verbessern.
Der Erlös des Verkaufs geht an wohltätige Zwecke wie an Länder in denen die Menschen an Hunger leiden, laut Artikel werden die Dänen jähtlich 700´000 Tonnen Lebensmittel in den Müll.

Quelle: 20min.ch

----------

Ich finde das eine sehr gute Idee, ob die Mitarbeiter aber Ehrenamtlich da sind oder von den Einnahmen bezahlt werden ist zwar nicht bekannt aber ist trotzdem eine sehr gute Idee die man auch hier einführen könnte.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich finde die Aktion schlecht, wenn (wäre es in Deutschland) Leuten, welche auf die Tafel (z.B. Obdachlose/Hartz 4 Empfänger etc.) und andere Unterstützung bei Lebensmittel abhängig sind, dadurch der Zugriff auf die Lebensmittel entzogen werden, wenn die Firmen dann statt an Tafel und Co. lieber an diese Supermärkte Spenden.
Anders würde es aussehen wenn es Lebensmittel wären die Organisationen wie die Tafel nicht verwenden könnten (z.B. durch Überschuss, keine Nachfrage) und diese anschließend in den Supermarkt kommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Die bekommen auch ihre Lebensmittel, das jetzt die Supermärket nur noch an einen liefern ist nicht bekannt und ich bezweifle es auch das es so ist.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Bei manchen Dingen ist das Ablaufdatum ja wirklich nur das absolute Minimum. Vakuumierte Dinge halten länger als angegeben. 
Und auch Fleisch kann man locker noch einfrieren und damit das Haltbarkeitsdatum auch verlängern. 

Solange es gesundheitlich unbedenklich ist, hätte ich mit verpackten Lebensmitteln kein Problem. Ich nehme oft Fleisch mit, welches kurz vorm Ablaufen ist und friere es ein. Da spar ich 30-50% vom Preis. 

Bei so Dingen wie Obst oder Gemüse wäre ich aber vorsichtiger. 

Aber ich würde dort auf jeden Fall einkaufen, hätte da gar kein Problem. 



> Ich finde die Aktion schlecht, wenn (wäre es in Deutschland) Leuten, welche auf die Tafel (z.B. Obdachlose/Hartz 4 Empfänger etc.) und andere Unterstützung bei Lebensmittel abhängig sind, dadurch der Zugriff auf die Lebensmittel entzogen werden, wenn die Firmen dann statt an Tafel und Co. lieber an diese Supermärkte Spenden.


Du hast den Artikel a) entweder nicht gelesen oder b) nicht verstanden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich esse niemals etwas abgelaufenes. 1 Tag drüber und es wandert in den Müll. Selbst wenn es etwas komisch aussieht wandert es in den Müll. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal 8 Tage auf der Intensiv gelegen, weil er einen Joghurt gegessen hat, der einen Tag drüber war.

Da ich es nicht riskieren muss abzunippeln, nur um etwas eventuell noch essen zu können, kommt alles abgelaufene sofort weg. Wer da kauft und dann abkratzt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich würde dort kaufen wenn der Preis und die Ware stimmt. Bei gewissen Sachen sollte natürlich die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen worden sein damit aus dem Lebensmittel kein Lebendsmittel wird


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich esse niemals etwas abgelaufenes. 1 Tag drüber und es wandert in den Müll. Selbst wenn es etwas komisch aussieht wandert es in den Müll. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal 8 Tage auf der Intensiv gelegen, weil er einen Joghurt gegessen hat, der einen Tag drüber war.
> 
> Da ich es nicht riskieren muss abzunippeln, nur um etwas eventuell noch essen zu können, kommt alles abgelaufene sofort weg. Wer da kauft und dann abkratzt ist selber schuld.



Bei Produkten die gekühlt werden achte ich auch genauer auf das Datum und Milchprodukte sind was Temperatur und Haltbarkeit sehr empfindlich. Ausser die Milch wurde so stark erhitzt, das sie ewigs haltbar ist, ungeöffnet, aber dafür kaum noch das enthält was Milch drin hat. 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde dort kaufen wenn der Preis und die Ware stimmt. Bei gewissen Sachen sollte natürlich die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen worden sein damit aus dem Lebensmittel kein Lebendsmittel wird


Stimmt die laufen dann herum oder fressen alles andere auf was im Kühlschrank rumliegt.  

Ist aber eine gute Frage wie viel günstiger die Lebensmittel dort sind zum normalen Supermarkt, aber wenn sie es Kostenlos erhalten dann müssten die Preise sehr tief sein.


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ist eine gute Sache die Franzosen haben doch auch ein Gesetzt das nichts mehr von den Supermärkten in den Müll wandert


----------



## Leob12 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich esse niemals etwas abgelaufenes. 1 Tag drüber und es wandert in den Müll. Selbst wenn es etwas komisch aussieht wandert es in den Müll. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal 8 Tage auf der Intensiv gelegen, weil er einen Joghurt gegessen hat, der einen Tag drüber war.
> 
> Da ich es nicht riskieren muss abzunippeln, nur um etwas eventuell noch essen zu können, kommt alles abgelaufene sofort weg. Wer da kauft und dann abkratzt ist selber schuld.


Das Risiko besteht durchaus auch bei Produkten welche das Ablaufdatum nicht überschritten haben. Eine winzige Beschädigung oder Verunreinigung kann da ausreichen. 

Ich hab schon Dosenfleisch oder Combat Ration gegessen, die fast ein Jahr abgelaufen waren. Ein Jogurt welcher 1 Monat abgelaufen war hat mich auch nicht ins Krankenhaus befördert. 
Deiner Logik nach müssten ja Massen an Leuten bei uns sterben, Tag für Tag. 

Ich hätte auch mal sterben können wenn eine Brücke 2 Minuten früher eingestürzt wäre und damit auf meinen Zug gekracht wäre. Trotzdem fahre ich heute noch täglich mit dem Zug, auf derselben Strecke, unter derselben Brücke. Und ja, ich leb gern gefährlich


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich glaube kaum das irgendein Lebensmittel auf die Minute nicht mehr Brauchbar ist nur weil ein Datum das sagt  
Der Joghurt war einfach zu 100% auch ein Tag vorher ******* für deinen Kumpel


----------



## XT1024 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ein spezieller Laden?  Grenzt das nicht an Glücksspiel, ob genau die passenden Produkte gerade abgelaufen waren?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> weil er einen Joghurt gegessen hat, der einen Tag drüber war.


In maximal 24 Stunden also von lecker zu lebensgefährlich? 
Dass die Hersteller das auf den Tag genau vorher wissen, grenzt doch an ein Wunder. Und wenn dann noch unterschiedliche Haltbarkeitsdaten aus der gleichen Produktion kommen, wird daraus ein Fall für Galileo Mystery.

Es ist bei diesen Produkten (außer Hackfleich oder.. mehr fällt mri gerade nicht ein) ein MHD und kein Zeitzünder.
Manche würden wohl auch Salz mit MHD zeitnah entsorgen...

Edit: Huch, blödes Multitasking.


----------



## fipS09 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich habe eine Ausbildung bei einem großen Deutschen Discounter gemacht und was wir da teilweise wegwerfen MUSSTEN tat mir in der Seele weh.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich esse niemals etwas abgelaufenes. 1 Tag drüber und es wandert in den Müll. Selbst wenn es etwas komisch aussieht wandert es in den Müll. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal 8 Tage auf der Intensiv gelegen, weil er einen Joghurt gegessen hat, der einen Tag drüber war.



Das lag sicher nicht am Joghurt.
Ich hab auch schon Sachen gegessen, die abgelaufen waren.
Mir geht es bestens.


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich find das mit dem Supermarkt geil. Wir waren auch schon nachts "Mülltauchen". Also in Mülltonnen hinter Supermärkten nachts nach Lebensmitteln suchen. Gerade das Obst und das Gemüse ist noch oft super. Warum sollte man sowas verschmähen?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



efdev schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das irgendein Lebensmittel auf die Minute nicht mehr Brauchbar ist nur weil ein Datum das sagt


Dafür sorgt doch ein eingebauter Mikrochip der es pünktlich um Mitternach schlecht werden lässt  



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ein spezieller Laden?  Grenzt das nicht an Glücksspiel, ob genau die passenden Produkte gerade abgelaufen waren?
> 
> 
> In maximal 24 Stunden also von lecker zu lebensgefährlich?
> ...



Salz und MHD ist etwas ganz witziges, da steht immer 250Mio Jahre alt usw aber NACHDEM abbauen nur noch wenige Jahre, jetzt lasst das Salz da wo es war damit es weitere 250Mio Jahre hält. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Ausbildung bei einem großen Deutschen Discounter gemacht und was wir da teilweise wegwerfen MUSSTEN tat mir in der Seele weh.



Ich habe mal in einer Imbissbude gearbeitet und da wurde täglich ein grosser Müllbeutel mit Lebensmittel weggeworfen, sie müssen da wegen den Vorschriften auf das Datum achten aber mitansehen will das keiner.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das lag sicher nicht am Joghurt.
> Ich hab auch schon Sachen gegessen, die abgelaufen waren.
> Mir geht es bestens.



Ich habe Heute Brot gegessen das zwar frisch war aber der Käse ist schon am 21.2 abgelaufen, ausser etwas trocken und hart an manchen Stellen noch ganz ok.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich find das mit dem Supermarkt geil. Wir waren auch schon nachts "Mülltauchen". Also in Mülltonnen hinter Supermärkten nachts nach Lebensmitteln suchen. Gerade das Obst und das Gemüse ist noch oft super. Warum sollte man sowas verschmähen?



Weil der Konsument nur Perfekte Ware kauft und alles andere stehen lässt, dem Magen ist es egal wie es aussieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Bei passender Lagerung kann man getrost das MHD überschreiten und wofür hat der liebe Gott einem 5 Sinne mit auf dem Weg gegeben. In vielen Berichten konnte man sogar schon sehen das uralte Lebensmittel noch essbar waren nur eben nicht mehr mit dem vollen Geschmack. Vertrocknete Wurst, Käse oder Brot muss ich natürlich nicht haben aber im Laufe der Zeit sollte man seine Ware kennen und wissen wie die auf das Datum reagiert. Mir persönlich ist die Optik auch nicht so wichtig so lange die Ware noch keinen Schaden hat und notfalls kann man unschönes mit einem Messer amputieren.


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Mein Opa hat früher nachts immer das abgelaufene Brot vom Container hinter dem Supermarkt geholt. Nicht nur Brot, alle Art Backwaren.  Das Backwerk war immer super. Noch total frisch und lecker. Mit dem Brot bin ich groß geworden. Irgendwann war mein Opa zu alt zum Klettern in den Container. Dann gab's das Brot nicht mehr. Schade. War immer sehr gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei passender Lagerung kann man getrost das MHD überschreiten und wofür hat der liebe Gott einem 5 Sinne mit auf dem Weg gegeben. In vielen Berichten konnte man sogar schon sehen das uralte Lebensmittel noch essbar waren nur eben nicht mehr mit dem vollen Geschmack. Vertrocknete Wurst, Käse oder Brot muss ich natürlich nicht haben aber im Laufe der Zeit sollte man seine Ware kennen und wissen wie die auf das Datum reagiert. Mir persönlich ist die Optik auch nicht so wichtig so lange die Ware noch keinen Schaden hat und notfalls kann man unschönes mit einem Messer amputieren.


So mache ich es schon seit Jahre  



Seabound schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat früher nachts immer das abgelaufene Brot vom Container hinter dem Supermarkt geholt. Nicht nur Brot, alle Art Backwaren.  Das Backwerk war immer super. Noch total frisch und lecker. Mit dem Brot bin ich groß geworden. Irgendwann war mein Opa zu alt zum Klettern in den Container. Dann gab's das Brot nicht mehr. Schade. War immer sehr gut.



Gute Idee von ihm  Wenn man dabei erwischt wird dann droht ein Bussgeld also man muss schon aufpassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Risiko besteht durchaus auch bei Produkten welche das Ablaufdatum nicht überschritten haben. Eine winzige Beschädigung oder Verunreinigung kann da ausreichen.
> 
> Ich hab schon Dosenfleisch oder Combat Ration gegessen, die fast ein Jahr abgelaufen waren. Ein Jogurt welcher 1 Monat abgelaufen war hat mich auch nicht ins Krankenhaus befördert.
> Deiner Logik nach müssten ja Massen an Leuten bei uns sterben, Tag für Tag.
> ...


Es muss nicht immer sofort schlecht sein. Ich gehe aber wegen diesem Vorfall einfach gar kein Risiko mehr ein. Ich bin nicht kurz vor dem Verhungern, von daher geht das schon i.O.. Es wird überall so viel verschwendet, da fällt das auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht, wenn ich ~1 Teil die Woche wegwerfe.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das lag sicher nicht am Joghurt.
> Ich hab auch schon Sachen gegessen, die abgelaufen waren.
> Mir geht es bestens.


Er hat den Joghurt gegessen, ist 30 min später einfach umgefallen und dann ins Krankenhaus. Lebensmittelvergiftung mit Koma. Er meinte der hat noch ganz normal geschmeckt wie immer.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Naja, das ist lange vorbei. @ Gamer090


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Würde mich auch nicht stören wenn es aus dem Container käme und sehen tut man es eh nicht. Ich selber kaufe auch öfters Ware mit kurzer MHD nur eben Containern tue ich selbst nicht


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

[X] Es kommt drauf an.
Dinge wie Mett oder Hackfleisch eher nicht, allerdings sind die Angaben immer Mindestangaben, mit denen sich die Vertriebe absichern,dass es in dem Zeitraum garantiert nicht schlecht wird bei entsprechender Lagerung. Ich glaub sogar Mineralwasser braucht ein  Ablaufdatum, ist ja ein  Lebensmittel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Das man gewisse Fleisch und Frischeiwaren nicht sorglos kauft sollte klar sein wenn es nicht gerade TK Ware ist ansonsten sollte bei intakter Kühlkette eher kaum Probleme auftauchen. Bei etlichen anderen Artikeln ist das MHD aber so weit ausgelegt das ein Verzehr jederzeit möglich ist wenn man es nicht als 10 Jahres Vorrat ordert


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht stören wenn es aus dem Container käme und sehen tut man es eh nicht. Ich selber kaufe auch öfters Ware mit kurzer MHD nur eben Containern tue ich selbst nicht



Ich hol mir auch oft Hackfleisch, wenn es am selben Tag abläuft. -30-45% bekomme ich auf den Preis, entweder wird es gleich verarbeitet oder eingefroren. 
Brot oder Gebäck gibts oft vorne bei der Kasse, ebenfalls verbilligt, nur weil es vom Vortag war. Schwarzbrot oder mein Karottenbrot kaufe ich mehrheitlich wenn es vorne bei der Kasse liegt. Dann ist es halt nicht komplett frisch, mein Gott, liegt es einen Tag daheim ist das frische Gebäck auch fast gleich zum billigen und "alten". 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer sofort schlecht sein. Ich gehe aber wegen diesem Vorfall einfach gar kein Risiko mehr ein. Ich bin nicht kurz vor dem Verhungern, von daher geht das schon i.O.. Es wird überall so viel verschwendet, da fällt das auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht, wenn ich ~1 Teil die Woche wegwerfe.
> 
> Er hat den Joghurt gegessen, ist 30 min später einfach umgefallen und dann ins Krankenhaus. Lebensmittelvergiftung mit Koma. Er meinte der hat noch ganz normal geschmeckt wie immer.


Und eine Lebensmittelvergiftung kann man sich immer holen, iss ja nichts mehr, potenziell gefährlich. 
Der Arzt war sich sicher sicher, dass die Lebensmittelveriftung nur zustande kam, weil der Becher ein paar Stunden nach dem aufgedruckten MHD gegessen wurde. Um 23:59 am Vortag wäre er sicher nichts ins Krankenhaus gekommen. Tja, hätte er mal besser aufgepasst. 

Hoffentlich kaufst du auch nie Käse oder Wurst aus der Vitrine gekauft, denn bei gewissen Sorten wird der Schimmel einfach weggeschnitten. Hoffentlich hab ich es dir jetzt nicht verdorben^^ 
Sorry, aber das musste sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Gegen unfähiges Personal welches mit einem Cuttermesser nicht nur die Verpackung öffnet ist kein Kraut gewachsen aber wie schon erwähnt hat man ja seine 7 Sinne beisammen  um feststellen zu können was gut ist oder nicht.  Ich war früher auch schon mal wegen Dosenmilch mit Magenkrämpfen von Stuhl gefallen aber man kann allem gegensteuern.


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Magerquark lässt sich selbst Wochen nach Ablauf essen. Bei manchen Produkten wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig.

# Mr Bakterius 
Ihr Posteingang is voll voll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Quark und Co ist ja egal, besteht ja schon aus schlechter Milch . Mit meinem Kühlschrank hatte ich in Klo gegriffen die Frostzone ist zu klein.


> Ihr Posteingang is voll voll.


Ist jetzt nur noch halb voll


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Und wenn jeder jede Woche ein Teil wegwirft, kommt man auf so Müllberge wie heute


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ich würde auch Produkte essen die Jahre über das MHD raus sind, zB Honig, Salz sofern er richtig gelagert wurde.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Nudeln sind quasi auch unbegrenzt haltbar, wenn sie trocken gelagert werden...


----------



## seppel584 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Die meisten Produkte kann man noch über das Mhd hinaus Verwenden. Vorsichtiger wäre ich da bei Produkten die ein Verbrauchsdatum haben.  (Fleisch ,Fisch etc.)  Dort steigt die bedenkliche Menge an Mikroorganismen teilweise, schon vor dem Verfallsdatum rasant an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Das einzige was ich ungern anfasse ist altes Brot wenn es trocken wird


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Gibt doch diese Folge von Stern TV, wo Jauch die Konserven aus den 60er Jahren versucht. Die waren alle noch gut, also genießbar. Sie hatten nur an Farbe und Geschmack verloren. Aber essbar war noch alles.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Da war doch sogar auch was aus Addis Wehrmacht dabei gewesen was man sich in den Schlund hätte schieben können


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*

Ja, aus der NS Zeit war da auch noch ein bissel Panzerschokolade dabei... Oder irgend sowas zum Schmackofatzen. War jedenfalls noch gut.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



Seabound schrieb:


> Gibt doch diese Folge von Stern TV, wo Jauch die Konserven aus den 60er Jahren versucht. Die waren alle noch gut, also genießbar. Sie hatten nur an Farbe und Geschmack verloren. Aber essbar war noch alles.



Aber das essen davon kann man dann auch seinlassen, Nährstoffe, etc. waren da lange keine mehr vorhanden


----------



## Gamer090 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Erster Supermarkt für abgelaufene Lebensmittel eröffnet in Kopenhagen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich ungern anfasse ist altes Brot wenn es trocken wird



Das mag ich auch nicht, das ist dann so knusprig das du es nicht mehr essen kannst. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Gibt doch diese Folge von Stern TV, wo Jauch die Konserven aus den 60er Jahren versucht. Die waren alle noch gut, also genießbar. Sie hatten nur an Farbe und Geschmack verloren. Aber essbar war noch alles.


Wenn du die Dosen kaufst sind sie locker 2-3 Jahre laut Datum haltbar aber in Wirklichkeit noch viel viel länger. 


Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber das essen davon kann man dann auch seinlassen, Nährstoffe, etc. waren da lange keine mehr vorhanden


Das ist natürlich Schade aber immerhin hast du etwas gegessen.


----------

